# Most durable boot company?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

those boots lasted you 3 seasons of 250+ days of riding?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Seems my old vans hi-standards are made of steel. Have had them forever, don't really wear them anymore other than for slosh pits, but used them for at least 4 years and they are still holding up (just the liner is worn)


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

david_z said:


> those boots lasted you 3 seasons of 250+ days of riding?


Most people would hve bought new boots last season but I pushed them for one more year. I now have a huge tear on the toe on my left boot, and the tread on them is falling off. But yes, boots made of steel. But I want something new and more stylish. (my vans are a flat black and not to appealing but might justbuy another pair for their quality).


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i've got an old ass pair of 32s that have 5 seasons on them,but probably only 100-120 days total. They're in solid shape in terms of not falling apart, but they stink to hell which is the main reason I replaced them with the '09s...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boot durability is highly subjective mainly due to the fact everyone walks differently in their boots and rides different amounts of time. I know I walk heel heavy that's why I blow heels out on my boots and break back spines. I have friends that walk toe heavy and blow toe stitching. Pretty much everyones making a solid product durability is more up to the end user than anything else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

From my past experience, DC's are a little more solid than 32's. My first pair of DC's that I bought in 2002 lasted four years. Then I bought another set of DC's in 2006, which lasted another four years. Neither needed replacing. This season I decided to get the 32 Lashed. They lasted 2 days. No joke...haha. The sole started separating from the heel and had to duct tape it to the boot to get by for 2 more days. Once I pulled the duct tape off to get them ready to ship back to 32, the sole was barely intact with the rest of the boot. But they were comfortable!:laugh:


----------

